# Can Fantails Breed With Other Strains?



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

I have a variety of feral and Fantail stock and would like to mix these two strains (hoping that my new brood are females for the lonely males in my flock). Is this possible? I've read that mixing some strains can have undesirable results such as sterility. Are Fantails on the list of pigeons that should not be inter-bred?

Thanks in advance,

d.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

the answer is yes they can and will cross if you let them.i dont understand why you would want to but there your birds and if your going to use them for pets it probably dont make any difference. good luck pigeonraiser


----------



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

They are my pets. I don't raise for show or competition. I just want all my birds to be healthy and happy









Thanks for the info
















d.



> Originally posted by pigeonraiser:
> *the answer is yes they can and will cross if you let them.i dont understand why you would want to but there your birds and if your going to use them for pets it probably dont make any difference. good luck pigeonraiser*


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I have seen fantails cross with other birds but I believe it is difficult for them because of the fantail. I think a cock fantail can mate with other types but I do not know if the same is true for a hen fantail, due to certain technical problems.
Let us know what you come up with.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, d:

I've seen ferals with a touch of "owl", and given the other varieties, many must inter-breed. They are after all, the same species.

Some mixes--horses & donkeys, etc.--do produce steril offspring, ie., mules. Just what's possible in columbiformes, I don't know.

Like Carl points out, there can be "practical problems".

Pigeon fanciers protect the strain, or pedigree of their lofts, often by culling in one manner or another. In their fancy, the integrity of the breed and "The Standard" are the whole point.

Still, some of the radical variations on the basic gene template have become the breed standards of today. The "Domestic Show Flight", for example, was created by enthusiasts--many with New York City roof-top pigeon coops--in under fifty years. That's one of the reasons Darwin favored them for study (He later came to love them dearly).

But pigeonraiser's right. If these guys are your adoptive family, you can pretty much let nature take its course and see what you get.

Pics!









--Ray

PS. Seems I've read about trimming feathers on some fancy breeds to assist in successful coupling...


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

That one is a yes. I have three fantail crossbreeds in my loft at the moment. Like yourself, I use mine mostly for pets, not show. While I enjoy purebred birds, if I have an extra of one kind or another, and it happens to cross with another breed, I allow it. Partially to see what happens, and partially because I'd rather have a happy pair than 2 single, lonely birds. One half fantail is a cross between a fantail and a birmingham roller, and he's a large blue check male. He acts more like a roller, but has too many tail feathers. I've also seen him shaking his neck like a fantail. His brother is from the exact same pair, but he looks completely like a roller, (spins quite well too), except for the fact he's got muffed feet. Both are active, healthy birds. The third is a bird I bought from new-york, I believe it's a fantail/priest cross, and he's one of my favorites. Solid red, crested, with a gray tail. Something of note, the blue check half fantail of mine is paired with a birmingham roller, and while his only fantail trait is the extra tailfeathers, his first youngsters both had the muffed feet, and while one died at about two weeks old, the other is already walking around holding it's tail up in the air. While this bird is only 1/4 fantail, it looks more like one than he does!! I also have a few more cross-bred pairs in thier first nest, one is a cross between a male cappicuhine, and a female pouter. The baby is only a few weeks old, and I have no idea what this will look like. I also have a cross bred pair of a pouter and a budapest tumbler. Now, that should be intresting. Prehaps we can exchange pictures sometime, lol. Good luck, Dave.


----------



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

Dave writes, "While this bird is only 1/4 fantail, it looks more like one than he does!!"

My guess is that the Fantail features in your bird are recessive traits.

I was more concerned with sterility or congenital problems. It seems that what you and others have said it's a matter of preference between preserving the line or having happy pairs. I prefer the latter.

My latest count including the two Fantail squab is eleven. Of the other nine, eight are males and one is female. I can tell you this "loft" is pretty "active". I'd like to see some of them pair off. They seem so sad at times, moaning incessantly, twitching their wings, etc. Anyway, I think all of you have answered my questions for now









It may be next year before anything cross breeding happens -- if the two squab mature into healthy birds that is









Until then,

d.




> Originally posted by DaveD:
> *That one is a yes. I have three fantail crossbreeds in my loft at the moment. Like yourself, I use mine mostly for pets, not show. While I enjoy purebred birds, if I have an extra of one kind or another, and it happens to cross with another breed, I allow it. Partially to see what happens, and partially because I'd rather have a happy pair than 2 single, lonely birds. One half fantail is a cross between a fantail and a birmingham roller, and he's a large blue check male. He acts more like a roller, but has too many tail feathers. I've also seen him shaking his neck like a fantail. His brother is from the exact same pair, but he looks completely like a roller, (spins quite well too), except for the fact he's got muffed feet. Both are active, healthy birds. The third is a bird I bought from new-york, I believe it's a fantail/priest cross, and he's one of my favorites. Solid red, crested, with a gray tail. Something of note, the blue check half fantail of mine is paired with a birmingham roller, and while his only fantail trait is the extra tailfeathers, his first youngsters both had the muffed feet, and while one died at about two weeks old, the other is already walking around holding it's tail up in the air. While this bird is only 1/4 fantail, it looks more like one than he does!! I also have a few more cross-bred pairs in thier first nest, one is a cross between a male cappicuhine, and a female pouter. The baby is only a few weeks old, and I have no idea what this will look like. I also have a cross bred pair of a pouter and a budapest tumbler. Now, that should be intresting. Prehaps we can exchange pictures sometime, lol. Good luck, Dave. *


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

If you're wondering about the crossbreeds ability to breed, I can only say that all three crosses from my loft have successfully bred at least once now. Thanks, Dave. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.haven-lofts.cityslide.com


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Dave writes in part:

"...The third is a bird I bought from new-york, I believe it's a fantail/priest cross, and he's one of my favorites. Solid red, crested, with a gray tail."

"Prehaps we can exchange pictures sometime, lol..."

If d doesn't take you up on your offer--I will! I'd love to see the bird described above, as well as the rest of your brood!

Why not submit to the Member's Gallery, c/o Carl?

Feel free to send me pics any time!

--Ray


----------



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

Ray,

You can see all his pics at his website. Pretty cool looking birds there if you ask me









d.



> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *Dave writes in part:
> 
> "...The third is a bird I bought from new-york, I believe it's a fantail/priest cross, and he's one of my favorites. Solid red, crested, with a gray tail."
> ...


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
I was wondering what the address to his site is? I would love to see the pics!


Ryan


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

dster:


Ryan's right. A URL would've been a nice touch!









--Ray


----------



## Daniel Scuiry (Sep 5, 2001)

Hey Folks,

The URL was right up there in his post. But in case you want convenience, here it is:
www.haven-lofts.cityslide.com 



> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *dster:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

d writes in part, "But in case you want convenience, here it is..."

Convenience rules. Just another spoiled American, I guess...

Thanks!









--Ray


----------

